# how can I get those UBER business cards with my referral code?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I thought UBER would send me those automatically but I never got it so do I have to buy it?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Vistaprint.com , pay money to make money .


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Uber doesn't give you business cards. Buy some.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Gotta make your own.

Some of the partner support centers have some pre-made and they'll give you 10-20 at a time, but you have to write your referral code with a Sharpie or pen.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Some of the partner support centers have some pre-made and they'll give you 10-20 at a time, but you have to write your referral code with a Sharpie or pen.


I can echo this, I would just say, "Can I actually have the entire box, I do a lot of referrals" lol it's just a Vistaprint box with like 300 of them. But otherwise yes do what other posters have said and make your own. I recommend always having some in your bags, wallet etc. Never know when you'll find a community board to pin a few or a business you can leave a few at.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Man, i remember when Vistaprint used to offer 200 cards free. It would just have Vistaprint on the back of it. I wish that was still running, I'd order 200 of them...


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Here's the official page for Vistaprint and Lyft, I've ordered referral cards and posters from here before. My own personal experience saw little return on both unfortunately.

http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/EnterprisePartner.aspx?xnav=logo


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'll look into it Mike. So all I need to add is my referral code then it gets made with all the design template?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I'll look into it Mike. So all I need to add is my referral code then it gets made with all the design template?


 For Lyft yes, Uber doesn't have such a page on Vistaprint to my knowledge.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> I thought UBER would send me those automatically but I never got it so do I have to buy it?


This is a scam to brainwash you into thinking you're your own business. Don't believe the hype.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

everything is a scam. even franchises that make you think you are your own boss, when in actuality the franchiser is YOUR BOSS! The franchisee is the one making the boss the money, The people running/owning the franchise are simply franchise owners aka "employees" of the franchiser. The point of UBER is to do my own hours so technically I am my own boss but I won't make any money if I don't hustle out there!

Out of curiosity is Lyft better than Uber? I would assume everyone is so into Uber since it is cheaper that Lyft can't get the upper hand and be #1?

Regarding business cards:

https://tightdesigns.com/shop/servi...iness-cards/?gclid=CM2Nz_yV0dECFcSEswod60kA9w

How's 1000 cards for $40? Good deal?


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Are you getting so many rides that you need to recruit competitors?


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

No. I just want my $300 referral fees.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

$300 now but then -$100 per week for the rest of your Uber career hehe
I don't refer anyone. We've got far too many drivers as it is.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

The only cards you should hand out are those with your phone number on them for the pax to call you to then arrange a ride on the app.

Only offer them when asked (do you have a card, can I request you again later) and if you want to drive them again.

You can also put them where people can see them and ask for them. They should not be within their reach. But if so, have another set mixed in the front of the others with the main uber info to give if you don't want anything to do with them.

State on the card somewhere that all rides must use the ridesharing app so you can't be easily accused of trying to bypass the app.

Don't be a part of onboarding your competition or giving your good pax to someone else.

It can yield some great results sometimes. It's almost essential for black car type clients. You treat it as a lead and want to be their go to driver the whole time they are in town or need a ride. That is, if it's worth it to you. On base rate UberX it might not be worth it depending on your situation, if they tip, distances, etc.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

unPat said:


> Vistaprint.com , pay money to make money .


Excellent company -- been doing business with them for many years.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

That seems like great advice for Black/Select and maybe other higher tier cars but for X I can't say I'd bother trying to get repeat customers.
At most I may start my shift around a particular location if it's a regular thing.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Does Uber even pay for passenger referrals anymore?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

They pay $5 now.


lesh11 said:


> Does Uber even pay for passenger referrals anymore?


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Is the referral code the same as the driver referral code? I only show on referral code on my app.


----------

